

How A Tiny New Compose Window Could Reinvent Gmail - twidlit
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1672250/how-a-tiny-new-compose-window-could-reinvent-gmail

======
jayshahtx
I am incredibly annoyed with how many clicks it takes to get to the formatting
options. An easy to follow email often includes bullets, numbering, and
indentation. The new design overlooks this

